# Two brothers AMG: CL 63 and SLK 55



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Only 8000kms on the clock but... the paint looks very very very bad a.k.a horrible!!













































































































Wool Pad 3M & Pad purple Meguiars 6.5 + 3M Fast Cut Plus (2 and 3 replys becaus this beast had ceramic paint ) Later, 3M yellowo & Intensive Polish Menzerna + pad yellow, finishing with 3M Ultrafina SE + Pad Blue 3M. After correction:














































50/50


















































































After correction of the CL go to the little brother, SLK 55 AMG with a light detail in the paint. Ultrafina SE + Pad ***** 3M, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid + 2 coats of SV Mistery. Other things: Autobahn, Seal Feed, Pneu, Autosol, Crystal, Protecton, Leather with Leather Cleaner + Leather Milk. The interior was care with Wood Polish and one coat of Onyx.

And now... Show off!!
















































































































































































































Regards from Spain!! :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Blimey, that's pretty bad paintwork :doublesho

Looks like you've done a cracking job, though :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

wow what was that washed with a yard brush

great detail :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

What a fantastic tunraround. 

Shocking condition to start with, blimey.


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Simply stunning :thumb: I can never understand how such an expensive car ends up in that state.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

thats got to be one of the worst swirls ive seen on a good car, 

what a turn around, fantastic work mate.


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

MoggyTech said:


> Simply stunning :thumb: I can never understand how such an expensive car ends up in that state.


Was just thinking that myself !

Awesome turn around !


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

**** me what were they cleaning that 63 with? Sandpaper?! :doublesho

Awesome result, and a nice pair to have in the workshop :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work mate. 

Bom trabalho efectuado. 

Buen trabajo


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work, the CL was messed up beyond belief, your shop looks perfect too!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning work as usual! Im lucky enough to have had a passenger ride in a CL65 AMG. 617 bhp is such a lot of power!!! Amazing machines!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That paint was in a truly shocking condition. Superb correction on rock hard Mercedes paint and a fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Great job!!! 

In that state with only 5k miles done.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

nyce work , two black stars:doublesho


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Simply stunning :thumb: I can never understand how such an expensive car ends up in that state.





chappo said:


> thats got to be one of the worst swirls ive seen on a good car,
> 
> what a turn around, fantastic work mate.


Me too 



Sonic said:


> **** me what were they cleaning that 63 with? Sandpaper?! :doublesho


Maybe 



moshinho said:


> Great work mate.
> 
> Bom trabalho efectuado.
> 
> Buen trabajo


Gracias!!



dsms said:


> Superb work, the CL was messed up beyond belief, your shop looks perfect too!


Thanks you very much mate!! I follow all your works :thumb:. You have a very good client with amazing cars. Don't stop!



Mini 360 said:


> Stunning work as usual! Im lucky enough to have had a passenger ride in a CL65 AMG. 617 bhp is such a lot of power!!! Amazing machines!


Yeah, the sound & torque of CL65 is a impressive beast!!


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Great cars and a great job done, previously washed with a breeze block that paint was shocking.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning transfermation that was in a right mess fantastic work thow


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

tlzeebub said:


> Great cars and a great job done, previously washed with a breeze block that paint was shocking.





-tom- said:


> stunning transfermation that was in a right mess fantastic work thow


Thanks Tom & tlzeebub!! :thumb:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

That reminds me, i need some more brillo pads!

Love those, very cool cars.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

tres bon! nice work fella.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

That is an unbelievable finish in the befores.

Did you ask how that happened? They must be new money. 

Your work is simply AMAIZING. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Top work and your pictures are also first rate. What kind of camera is it and are these photos straight from the camera?

Gracias Me Amigo


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

tdekany said:


> That is an unbelievable finish in the befores.
> 
> Did you ask how that happened? They must be new money.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate!!

My camera is a Canon 400D with a 18-55mm, nothing special :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work man:thumb:
They must have been using a yard brush or similar surely?


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Chris CPT said:


> Great work man:thumb:
> They must have been using a yard brush or similar surely?


Thanks mate.

Maybe the owner have a lion in him garage :lol: In live... the defects were a nightmare


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a superb detail, both cars came just amazing perfect :thumb:

The Cl is just a beast of a car, one of my favs 

ps: And your detail shop is something special ....i wish


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Racer said:


> What a superb detail, both cars came just amazing perfect :thumb:
> 
> The Cl is just a beast of a car, one of my favs
> 
> ps: And your detail shop is something special ....i wish


Thanks neighbour!! You are invited to come here when you want!! :thumb:

Você pode vir quando quiser!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD said:


> Thanks neighbour!! You are invited to come here when you want!! :thumb:
> 
> Você pode vir quando quiser!


I wil , i will.. its in malaga right???


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Racer said:


> I wil , i will.. its in malaga right???


Yeah!! Exactly in Marbella, near to Puerto Banus.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD said:


> Yeah!! Exactly in Marbella, near to Puerto Banus.


Ok, if you come to Lisbon you are welcome to come here too


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Racer said:


> Ok, if you come to Lisbon you are welcome to come here too


 Ok, ok!! I was in Lisbon in the Expo 98, Do u remember? Was a great weekend!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD said:


> Ok, ok!! I was in Lisbon in the Expo 98, Do u remember? Was a great weekend!


I worked there in 6 months, amazing job i visited 99% of the pavillions for free at my lunch time without waiting


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Racer said:


> I worked there in 6 months, amazing job i visited 99% of the pavillions for free at my lunch time without waiting


Lucky man...


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent job.....amazing result :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Piratez!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply amaizing....:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Jorge!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

I think thats the worst example of swirl marks i have ever seen... 

Awesome results though


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Jamie-O said:


> I think thats the worst example of swirl marks i have ever seen...
> 
> Awesome results though


I agree...


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

You've made a fantastic job of both cars, they now look absolutely fantastic. The CL is my favourite.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

FrazzleTC said:


> You've made a fantastic job of both cars, they now look absolutely fantastic. The CL is my favourite.


:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

looked like someone has been over it with wire wool.... great work!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Massive turnaround, looked 2-3 years old now looks like new:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW is the best word to use IMO. The MB Ceramic lacquer is an absolute ***t to work with & the finish on these two is nothing short of sensational. Hope you advised the owners to stay well away from those valaters with their brooms!!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! Cars look stunning!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

very very good job. :thumb:


----------

